
Ask HN: How do you transition your projects to use newer technology? - antjanus
I&#x27;ve worked at a number of startups and usually, once the technology is picked for the initial stage project, it takes a monumental effort to ever upgrade it. Obviously, there is no reason to upgrade to the &quot;next hot thing&quot;; however, there are lots of situations where it seems like the way to do it.<p>For instance, moving from Angular 1 to Angular 2 or React. Using libraries like Redux to deal with data flow. Or using TypeScript for type safety.<p>Even larger jumps are moving from one language or platform to another.
======
smt88
It really, really depends on the technology. Moving JavaScript to TypeScript
or PHP to Hack is easy by design. The new technology is built specifically to
allow you to migrate the old technology gradually.

Angular 1 to 2, on the other hand, wasn't designed to be an easy transition.
They're very different frameworks.

So to answer your question, I use a new technology that allows gradual
transition (when possible), or I use "free" time to do a full rewrite. If I
find enough time to make something stable enough to move into production,
great; otherwise, I've demonstrated empirically that we don't have enough time
to invest in a transition.

